# R.I.P. Billy Mays



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

Infomercials will truly never be the same.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2009)

They haven't pulled the "pitchmen" promos on Discovery yet


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

This is truly a sad day.
I was really looking forward to that show, too.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 28, 2009)

*R.I.P Billy Mays*

He died. They found him unresponsive. He was 50


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry. Thread already started. Still, sad day, indeed.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 28, 2009)

R.I.P lallalllala

Sorry stachuk!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 28, 2009)

OUT OF RESPECT FOR BILLY MAYS I WANT TO ASK YOU TO PRESS CAPS LOCK AND KEEP IT ON FOR THE REST OF THE DAY


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

he had the single-best quote ever.

"HELLO. IT'S BILLY MAYS HERE!"
I'm actually watching BMays commercials on his website now.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 28, 2009)

OK, DON'T FORGET TO USE BIG ARM WAVES AS WELL!!!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's sad how many people we've lost in the past week (People that are recognized nationally or worldwide, that is).


----------



## Berry (Jun 28, 2009)

he just made me want to buy everything he pitched he did a damn good job at what he did. R.I.P.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP KING OF COMMERCIALS 

Truely a sad day. I wonder how this guy feels

http://www.youtube.com/user/Jabo0odyDubs


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

Gparker said:


> RIP KING OF COMMERCIALS
> 
> Truely a sad day. I wonder how this guy feels
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Jabo0odyDubs



Billy Mays won't be here anymore for another fantastic product


----------



## Edmund (Jun 28, 2009)

...........this is alot sadder than MJ's death but the media will give MJ way more attention.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 28, 2009)

Edmund said:


> ...........this is alot sadder than MJ's death but the media will give MJ way more attention.



How is this sadder than Michael Jackson's death? Billy didn't do much compared to him. MJ did way more than Billy Mays did so he deserves the attention.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2009)

Gparker said:


> I wonder how this guy feels
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Jabo0odyDubs



Thanks, I just watched a few of his most viewed videos. Hilarious! That guy is brilliant.


----------



## Berry (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont think he deserves more attention. MJ will just get more because he was a bigger celebrity I mean he was the king of pop.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd rather be in a room with Billy Mays than MJ anyday.


----------



## Berry (Jun 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'd rather be in a room with Billy Mays than MJ anyday.



Lol im not 12 so I dont have much to worry about. (this is a joke if ppl want to flame me)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I get it now. What are Michael Jackson's contributions anyway? He was _just_ the king of pop. He _only_ influences a lot of the music today. He donated to _only_ around 40 charities. I see how Billy Mays bringing back shock and awe demonstrations for informercials trumps all of Michael Jackson's achievements.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 28, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > ...........this is alot sadder than MJ's death but the media will give MJ way more attention.
> ...



Well Michael was great at dancing. AMAZING AT DANCING. And Billy was great at advertising stuff. AMAZING AT ADVERTISING PRODUCTS. But Michael also was a creep and a pervert unlike Billy.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 28, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > ...........this is alot sadder than MJ's death but the media will give MJ way more attention.
> ...



It's sadder for me. Billy Mays actually affected my life more than Michael Jackson did... I mean, I'm not really old enough to have grown up with MJ's music, so he didn't really affect me much. On the other hand Billy Mays's infomercials are pretty much an internet meme and have provided a lot of humor in terms of remixes and so on. To be honest I'm more sad that Billy won't do any more infomercials than that Michael won't make any more music.


----------



## Odin (Jun 28, 2009)

That sucks.... Billy Mays was da man.
Now that shamwow prick is going to have all the infomorcials to himself.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 28, 2009)

A challenger appears


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 28, 2009)

I just found out...he was so awesome *cries*


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 28, 2009)

How did he die?


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 28, 2009)

So far there is a rumor of a possible injury from a bumpy flight the day earlier
Edit: Foxnews just said that Mays said he was hit in the head by luggage and didn't feel right when he went to bed.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> How did he die?


he stopped living.

I heard that he just died in his sleep.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > How did he die?
> ...



Woah! Wait a second. Your telling me in order to die he had to stop living??? What are the odds of that! [/sarcasam]

=p

I like Billy Mays, he could sell anything to anyone. And he was a welcome sight when all the other commercials were crap, he would come on and make an awesome infomercial, not that Id buy anything he advertized =p


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

MonkeyDude.
Seriously try out some of the stuff he advertises. Most of it is actually REALLY good.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

lol I think we should stop worrying about how sad it is and start thinking of conspiracy theories on who's next!!!!


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 28, 2009)

Lets hope nobody for a while!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

a comment from me on my facebook status:

How are three or four famous people "everyone?"
Ever heard of a little thing called 'chance?'
Ever heard of a little ting called "there's about 275000 people that die every day?"

People need to stop this nonsense.... 
Just because you know of three people that die within a few days, does not point to anything, and does definitely not give people the right to start saying "why is everyone dieing?"

The fact is, we all are dying, and people need to chill, and need to think through these times logically.


----------



## Berry (Jun 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ...People need to stop this nonsense.... Read More
> Just because you know of three people that die within a few days, does not point to anything, and does definitely not give people the right to start saying "why is everyone dieing?"



Anyone can say anything they want whenever they want. Its just an exaggeration anyway because we dont hear about the tons of other ppl that die everyday.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol I think we should stop worrying about how sad it is and start thinking of conspiracy theories on who's next!!!!



The "You're gonna love my nuts" Vince.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol I think we should stop worrying about how sad it is and start thinking of conspiracy theories on who's next!!!!



I AGREE!!!! WHAT A WEEK!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 28, 2009)

people say it might be a demorol overdose

others say it's food poisoning, but the reason still points me to demorol



calekewbs said:


> lol I think we should stop worrying about how sad it is and start thinking of conspiracy theories on who's next!!!!



well
they are going for royalty, the king of pop, the king of informercials, I think the price of pop (king died so I guess he'll take over that name) justin timberlake
but andy warholl gets called the price of pop too, so
but I hope it will be miley cyrus, she's annoying


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 29, 2009)

I will never forget this commercial


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 29, 2009)

*sigh*

4 kings are dead :\

Pop, rap, rock, and commercials....

Michael, Tupac, Elvis, and Billy... (respectively)


----------



## toast (Jun 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> They haven't pulled the "pitchmen" promos on Discovery yet



I saw that this morning and I went upstairs and checked the news on the internet.

Then I found out about it. ):


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Billy was far more than an infomercial personality. 

I saw Pitchmen a few times. Seems like a really cool guy. Could sell ice to an Eskimo.

RIP Billy.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to be honest... I had never heard of the guy before. I'm going to say chances are he's only big in the US. (Canada counts as part of the US).


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought some Mighty Putty about an hour before he died


----------



## Odin (Jun 29, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> I bought some Mighty Putty about an hour before he died



Did you buy it because he died ?:confused:


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

Odin said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some Mighty Putty about *an hour before he died *
> ...


...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > RampageCuber said:
> ...



...
XD


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

Gparker said:


> RIP KING OF COMMERCIALS
> 
> Truely a sad day. I wonder how this guy feels
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Jabo0odyDubs


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 29, 2009)

Odin said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some Mighty Putty about an hour before he died
> ...



I hereby submit this to the stupidest post of the year committee for consideration.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > RampageCuber said:
> ...



I second that


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 30, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Without Billy Mays youtubers wouldn't make youtube poop and parody commercials of him.

Bob Burton just look like Billy Mays! xD! (left - Bob Burton, Right - Billy Mays)


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > RampageCuber said:
> ...



I have to agree. We have quite some competition this year.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2009)

It is going to be a stiff competition indeed.


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

Dene said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Omg... I'm still laughing at that. stop!!! =/ :fp


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 18, 2009)

I heard about this weeks ago myself and when I found out was pretty sad and shocked myself 

R.I.P Billy


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 18, 2009)

"Billy Mays here with another fantasic product"


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2009)

I just saw one of his commercials last night, i assume it's more recent than 'oxi clean', about the driving attachment for your phone, that plays the phone audio through the speakers of the car... he looked skinny 

Either way, the Mr. Commercial lives on. =)


----------

